# Mini Live TV skipping/pausing/audio



## jntc

Can anyone post some optimal network status values for moca for the mini?

I'm getting occasional stuttering, audio sync, 'skipping' problems on my mini's connected via moca.

I know it's not the channels, cause watching them on the Roamio, there have been zero issues.

I have values (pulling from memory here since I'm at work) of ~260 for PHY Tx and Rx and -10 to -16 on Tx Pwr and .450ish on Rx Pwr 

I have zero on error packets.

I have two mini's and both are experiencing the same issues. Haven't tested watching recorded shows yet. (They are brand new) but these issues have surely made the family angry that I ripped out the comcast boxes.


----------



## jntc

Frustration level growing on the homefront. One of the most watched mini's is stuttering very frequently. The signals are as posted above with zero errors.

On the Roamio, there doesn't seem to be any indication of signal for the moca connection it's providing. 

BTW: Tivo support was no help, saying change the HDMI cable (just changed as well to 1.4a 15ghz rated cables) / try ethernet (can't do this easily at all) / check splitters (There is only one 5-way at the entry point, it's a 1000+mhz rated leviton panel splitting out to home-runs for each room, of which all five are in use - one going to cable modem) (House is all RG6 with compression terminations - as well as jumpers from wall to devices)


----------



## lessd

jntc said:


> Frustration level growing on the homefront. One of the most watched mini's is stuttering very frequently. The signals are as posted above with zero errors.
> 
> On the Roamio, there doesn't seem to be any indication of signal for the moca connection it's providing.


I have a Roamio + that has a bridge to my RJ45 and MoCA connection, and under network status it shows the MoCA down, but it is not down if I look at another TiVo it shows the MoCA signal speed for all connections including the bridged Roamio +, this happened after the last update (not the one today)


----------



## jntc

Well I'm am boxing up the roamio, and the tivo minis (I have 4 total, 2 have been set up) and taking it all back. 

I can't have this happening, and as much as I despise the comcast boxes, they worked without stuttering, skipping, c133, v53, v58 and blue circles of death every 15 minutes of the day.

I've got to say, that I'm extremely disappointed as Tivo's history says I shouldn't be experiencing these issues. I really wish that this setup would have worked!

It's been an interesting two weeks on these forums, but enough is enough.

One nice thing, the kids quit watching TV now - they say it's too 'glitchy'


----------



## teklock

jntc said:


> Well I'm am boxing up the roamio, and the tivo minis (I have 4 total, 2 have been set up) and taking it all back.
> 
> I can't have this happening, and as much as I despise the comcast boxes, they worked without stuttering, skipping, c133, v53, v58 and blue circles of death every 15 minutes of the day.
> 
> I've got to say, that I'm extremely disappointed as Tivo's history says I shouldn't be experiencing these issues. I really wish that this setup would have worked!
> 
> It's been an interesting two weeks on these forums, but enough is enough.
> 
> One nice thing, the kids quit watching TV now - they say it's too 'glitchy'


Something must be wrong with your network because I have the same setup and don't have any of these issues.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I'd say the primary culprit would be the splitter/panel... If it literally says "1000+ MHz" I'd try swapping it with a more robust splitter.

Or first try some different moca channels.

But, the return might already be done.


----------



## jntc

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I'd say the primary culprit would be the splitter/panel... If it literally says "1000+ MHz" I'd try swapping it with a more robust splitter.
> 
> Or first try some different moca channels.
> 
> But, the return might already be done.


I've ordered a new splitter (2400mhz), so I'll try replacing that.

I'll also try some different moca channels as well.

I really hope to get this going, as it seems to be the perfect solution for my household.

Luckily the weather was crappy yesterday, so I had a chance to cool off a bit.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## jntc

One of my mini's via moca has a tx pwr of -4

the other two are -10 to -16

Does anyone know what is optimal?


----------



## NJguy

teklock said:


> Something must be wrong with your network because I have the same setup and don't have any of these issues.


+1 on this. I have a Roamio Plus and 2 minis and have zero issues. I am however setup through ethernet and not MOCA. I am using Cablevision Ultra 101 package and do not have any issues with bandwith (I saw in the Roamio forum that you mentioned you didn't want to hook up this way because you were afraid of it degrading bandwith). Trust me there are tons of things on my network including video game systems, 4 iphones, 3 macs, appleTV, TiVo's etc. Maybe hardwired (if possible) will help with your issues?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

jntc said:


> One of my mini's via moca has a tx pwr of -4
> 
> the other two are -10 to -16
> 
> Does anyone know what is optimal?


I don't know what's optimal, but I don't think I have any readings in the negatives (from memory). Not sure though.

The 2400Mhz splitter sounds good. Hopefully helps if switching moca channels doesn't.

You might also consider a moca POE filter. This will help keep the moca signal strong by mirroring it back into your house without escaping. Good for security as well. But might not be necessary if the new splitter works.

It really does all work nicely, when it actually works. 

Slightly off topic, but the more outputs you have on a splitter, the more you risk your internet signal getting weak. If you have any issues with the internet crapping out, you might consider a 3-way splitter first. With one leg going to the cable modem, one leg going to your primary Roamio, and the third leg going to a 4-way (or whatever) splitter that manages all of your TVs with the Minis. Just something to keep in mind if your modem or Roamio ever have signal issues.


----------



## jntc

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I don't know what's optimal, but I don't think I have any readings in the negatives (from memory). Not sure though.
> 
> The 2400Mhz splitter sounds good. Hopefully helps if switching moca channels doesn't.
> 
> You might also consider a moca POE filter. This will help keep the moca signal strong by mirroring it back into your house without escaping. Good for security as well. But might not be necessary if the new splitter works.
> 
> It really does all work nicely, when it actually works.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but the more outputs you have on a splitter, the more you risk your internet signal getting weak. If you have any issues with the internet crapping out, you might consider a 3-way splitter first. With one leg going to the cable modem, one leg going to your primary Roamio, and the third leg going to a 4-way (or whatever) splitter that manages all of your TVs with the Minis. Just something to keep in mind if your modem or Roamio ever have signal issues.


I do have the main incoming cable split (one to cable modem, one to 5-way)

I've ordered a new 2400mhz 5-way, also I have two cables with barrell connectors (were run too short to cabinet) that are probably cheapies, so I also ordered some 3ghz barrells as well (also to replace the faceplate barrells as well) and the POE in place.

So, with this being done, I hope to correct any coax issues.

If I still experience the hiccups, I'll give the 'ole ethernet a try.

I do thank everyone for their input!


----------



## villager-li

I am also having problems with the Mini. I have it connected via MoCA to a Roamio Plus. The Roamio is working fine. The Mini usually works but sometimes Live TV freezes for about 1-2 seconds and then comes back automatically, and other times I get a V87 message (I then go to TiVo central and back to Live TV and it works ok).

I called TiVo tech support and they said the only thing they recommend is installing a POE filter on my incoming cable connection. I have Verizon Fios and I have heard multiple times (and also heard this from Tivo sales support as well) that it is NOT needed for Fios. I actually had one shipped to me and it killed my Internet connection completely, even after it was removed - I had to have Verizon remotely power-cycle my entire network remotely.

I am willing to give the POE filter another try. Maybe if I leave it on there and have Verizion reboot the system with it installed, perhaps it will work.

I would like to confirm it's worth me spending the time to do this, or if anyone else has any other ideas. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

The POE filter is unnecessary with Fios. The moca signal can't escape. The filter is a good idea for a normal cable setup, but not needed there.

First thing I would check are your splitters between the two boxes. Make sure they're adequate. At least 1000MHz but ideally higher (1500 or higher would be great). They might be iffy if they're old too.


----------



## jntc

@villager-li,

Does your stuttering happen on any specific channels? I've noticed that mine do more so than others.

Can you post what your moca network status numbers for PHY TX and RX as well as PWR TX and RX and SNR values?

There is definitely something happening here, as I don't see these stutters on the Roamio on the channels I'm having issues with. (I strategically watched both of them at the same time, one on Roamio, one on Mini, and the Mini was dropping out)
*
Additionally, this was with only a single RG6 coax between the Roamio and the Mini.*

My network status looks great, so this is puzzling.


----------



## lessd

jntc said:


> @villager-li,
> 
> Does your stuttering happen on any specific channels? I've noticed that mine do more so than others.
> 
> Can you post what your moca network status numbers for PHY TX and RX as well as PWR TX and RX and SNR values?
> 
> There is definitely something happening here, as I don't see these stutters on the Roamio on the channels I'm having issues with. (I strategically watched both of them at the same time, one on Roamio, one on Mini, and the Mini was dropping out)
> *
> Additionally, this was with only a single RG6 coax between the Roamio and the Mini.*
> 
> My network status looks great, so this is puzzling.


My MoCA network is made up of home runs from each outlet to a 8 way (two way) amp (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ZOUR5S/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 where the cable comes in underground. From my Mini to the amp there must be 80 feet, than back to the TP4 that another 60 feet from the amp so that a total of 140 feet and I get over 200 on both TX and RX, and have no problems. I am using a Roamio + as the bridge to the network VIA a RJ45 jack, and that Roamio + is about 40 feet from the amp.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

jntc said:


> @villager-li,
> 
> Does your stuttering happen on any specific channels? I've noticed that mine do more so than others.
> 
> Can you post what your moca network status numbers for PHY TX and RX as well as PWR TX and RX and SNR values?
> 
> There is definitely something happening here, as I don't see these stutters on the Roamio on the channels I'm having issues with. (I strategically watched both of them at the same time, one on Roamio, one on Mini, and the Mini was dropping out)
> *
> Additionally, this was with only a single RG6 coax between the Roamio and the Mini.*
> 
> My network status looks great, so this is puzzling.


For curiosity's sake, do you happen to know if your cable service uses a 860MHz or 1000MHz system? Just wondering, because if the TV signals go close to 1GHz, the current splitter/panel might not be giving the moca network enough headroom to use a higher frequency. Probably has nothing to do with it, I'm just throwing something at the wall. In any event, I hope the new splitter helps either way.


----------



## jntc

BigJimOutlaw said:


> For curiosity's sake, do you happen to know if your cable service uses a 860MHz or 1000MHz system? Just wondering, because if the TV signals go close to 1GHz, the current splitter/panel might not be giving the moca network enough headroom to use a higher frequency. Probably has nothing to do with it, I'm just throwing something at the wall. In any event, I hope the new splitter helps either way.


Not sure about the cable freq. But I know that the splitter I have is rated at 1000mhz. I also have some cheapo builder grade faceplates with very cheap bullet couplers that I'll be replacing as well. Stuff should be here by end of week!

I'm on Comcast in Harford County Maryland FWIW.


----------



## villager-li

Updated (with bad news):

Thank you all for the responses on this. I have been fooling around with my setup. I thought I found the answer but doing all the below did not help.

I had a 1000mhz 3-way splitter in the basement feeding the following:

1. the -3.5db connection feeds my Living Room (where it connects to yet another 2-way splitter going to my TiVo Roamio and my FIOS Modem)
2. one of the -7db connections feeds the bedroom with the TiVo Mini
3. the other -7db connection feeds a different bedroom with nothing currently connected to it

I had a 2.4ghz 2 way splitter handy, so I swapped out this 3-way splitter with it and only reconnected connections 1 and 2 above. This should boost the signal to the Mini since now I'm using a -3.5db connection instead of a -7db connection. Not sure what the increase in Ghz does (maybe someone here can explain it).

Unfortunately the freezing keeps happening (about 4 times so far in 1 hour). It usually corrects itself, but sometimes we have to change the channel for it to unfreeze.

In response to the previous question about my MoCA stats, here's the info - I'm really interested in what all this stuff means, if anyone knows....

TX PHY Rate - 264
RX PHY Rate - 272
TX Power Estimate - 0.00
RX Power Estimate - 0.429

At this point, the only thing I can think of doing is swapping out the splitter where I have the cable line coming into my home. It's using a new 1000Mhz 3-way splitter from Extreme Broadband - I could swap it with a 2+ Ghz one...not sure if it's going to make a difference.

I guess as a last resort I can attempt to wire the bedroom with Ethernet, and bypass MoCA altogether...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

villager-li said:


> Not sure what the increase in Ghz does (maybe someone here can explain it).
> 
> So far no freezing since making the change...we'll see how it goes.


Hope it works out for ya. Moca operates at a frequency higher than the TV signals to avoid interference with TV, internet, phone, etc. Moca goes anywhere up to 1500MHz. A 1000 MHz splitter usually works fine, but sometimes not. So trying a splitter with a higher frequency is one of the simpler/cheaper things to try if there is a questionable moca signal.

You can also try changing the moca channel manually (channel = frequency) on the primary moca device and see if that helps the situation any. But the splitter is usually the main culprit.


----------



## villager-li

Hey Jim, thanks....I actually updated my post and reported that the problem is still occurring. I may just have my local AV store come and run an ethernet cable to the bedroom, and stop all this MoCA BS once and for all. Before I do that, I would bring the Mini down to my living room and connect it directly to the ethernet switch to test it out. And if that doesn't work, then maybe just return it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Is your secondary splitter on leg #1 also a higher frequency?


----------



## villager-li

Yes, the splitter on leg #1 is a 2 GHz Monster 2-way splitter (this one was installed by the local AV store when I got my home theater set up). 1 connection goes to the Roamio, the other goes to the FIOS cable modem.

I do have a 1000mhz 3-way splitter from Extreme Broadband right where the cable line enters the house in my Family Room. On this splitter, I have the two -7db connections terminating locally into an older TiVo Premiere and an Actiontec MoCA bridge (where I have ethernet going to this same TiVo and a PS3). The -3.5db connection goes to the basement where it enters the 2-way 2.4 ghz splitter I just installed that connects to the Living Room (Leg 1) and the Bedroom with the Mini (Leg 2).

So complicated right?


----------



## lessd

villager-li said:


> TX PHY Rate - 264
> RX PHY Rate - 272
> TX Power Estimate - 0.00
> RX Power Estimate - 0.429
> ...


My readings are lower than yours and I have not had any problems on streaming from Mini to any TiVo or live TV on the Mini, or TiVo to TiVo streaming. You may have some outside interference on your cable system. You could try a cable ground isolator like this http://www.amazon.com/Viewsonics-VSIS-EU-Cable-Ground-Isolator/dp/B0017I3K9M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1387560730&sr=8-2&keywords=cable+ground+isolator

Good luck.


----------



## jntc

I put on the POE today, and replaced the barrells (splitter hasn't arrived yet)

My MOCA readings changed quite a bit on the TX PWR to -21 to -23 (was -10 and -16)

My PHYs are around 280 each and RX power stayed the same at 0.4ish

I'm wondering if this is good or bad???


----------



## lessd

jntc said:


> I put on the POE today, and replaced the barrells (splitter hasn't arrived yet)
> 
> My MOCA readings changed quite a bit on the TX PWR to -21 to -23 (was -10 and -16)
> 
> My PHYs are around 280 each and RX power stayed the same at 0.4ish
> 
> I'm wondering if this is good or bad???


The power part I do not understand, I wish somebody could explain it to us, PHY over 150 will work great (a friend that has a big home I set up with a Roamio+ and 5 Minis, the TX power on some Minis are as low as 130 and the system works great, in my home I am getting in the mid to low 200s on all units except on the Roamio that is bridged to the internet/MoCA, that unit for some reason reads that the MoCA is down, but it not, or my system could not work.


----------



## jntc

lessd said:


> The power part I do not understand, I wish somebody could explain it to us, PHY over 150 will work great (a friend that has a big home I set up with a Roamio+ and 5 Minis, the TX power on some Minis are as low as 130 and the system works great, in my home I am getting in the mid to low 200s on all units except on the Roamio that is bridged to the internet/MoCA, that unit for some reason reads that the MoCA is down, but it not, or my system could not work.


My Roamio is displaying moca status as 'down' too, just as you say.


----------



## lessd

jntc said:


> My Roamio is displaying moca status as 'down' too, just as you say.


I guess I will call TiVo to report this problem as it is just not my system
Thanks for your reply


----------



## jntc

I reported it on a service call I had with them. They said, oh yea, it doesn't display on the roamio's... I asked how we were supposed to see the signals, they said 'from the mini' but I guess more that report it, maybe they'll take a look.

Put my new 8way 2400mhz splitter on today. So, we'll see how things go. PWR sig's are back to around -11 again with the new splitter.


----------



## smark

I've had the same issue with my premier and mini since the updates. Premier shows link down but mini shows great quality. Using Moca


----------



## villager-li

Here's an update on my situation. Instead of using MoCA on the Mini, where I was having problems, I connected my Mini temporarily to my cable modem (with built in 4 port switch) via ethernet. My Roamio is on the same router as well. I continued to have the freezing and V87 errors. I then called Tivo again. They said they found similar reported issues in some sort of engineering trend tracker and that they submitted my info to engineering and they were confident a fix would be developed and pushed to my Mini within a week or so. Tivo actually told me - stop troubleshooting your home network, it looks fine. They said if the problem persists after 2 weeks, call them back and they'll probably swap out the Mini. So we will see what happens - it's still no good at this time.

And now, I am having another issue...I had a Tivo Stream for a long time and it worked just fine with my Premiere. Now the Roamio has a built in Stream. So today I tried to watch some shows on my iPad using the Roamio and it's ALSO freezing like the Mini (although on the iPad, it just freezes and does not recover).

Now I am wondering if the problem is not the Mini, but the Roamio itself. Oh yeah, and on the Roamio, I get frequent C133 errors that fix themselves within 1 second or so. 

I'm getting so frustrated at this point, I'm debating just returning everything and going back to the old setup. It's just not worth all this effort.


----------



## villager-li

I THINK THE ISSUE IS FIXED.

I tried Tivo Support again after my iPad starting freezing when streaming video. Within the first 5 minutes of the call, the agent (William) asked if I had FiOS. And once I confirmed I did, he asked me if I had a MI424WR router, which I confirmed. Then he asked how I connected the Roamio to the router and I told him Coax and Ethernet (same as the previous Premiere unit). He immediately told me that's the problem - since I am using MoCA with the Mini, and the FiOS network in my home is already MoCA enabled, connecting the Roamio with the Ethernet in addition to Coax is causing the Roamio to try and set up a new MoCA network and that will conflict with the Verizon network (or something along those lines). He instructed me to disconnect the Ethernet and use only the Coax connection. It's been about 2 hours since then and everything is working 100% perfect - iPad streaming and Mini.

Thank you William for your help! No thanks to all the others at Tivo who were not able to help me fix such a simple issue!!!

If anyone from Tivo is reading this, I really hope you understand just how poor the support has been on this issue. This could have been resolved on the first call, without me having to go nuts troubleshooting everything in my house. And, why don't your instructions state that you can't set it up the way I had it if you have FiOS - all I did was follow your instructions!

I hope this helps others who have similar problems....


----------



## sangs

villager-li said:


> I THINK THE ISSUE IS FIXED.
> 
> I tried Tivo Support again after my iPad starting freezing when streaming video. Within the first 5 minutes of the call, the agent (William) asked if I had FiOS. And once I confirmed I did, he asked me if I had a MI424WR router, which I confirmed. Then he asked how I connected the Roamio to the router and I told him Coax and Ethernet (same as the previous Premiere unit). He immediately told me that's the problem - since I am using MoCA with the Mini, and the FiOS network in my home is already MoCA enabled, connecting the Roamio with the Ethernet in addition to Coax is causing the Roamio to try and set up a new MoCA network and that will conflict with the Verizon network (or something along those lines). He instructed me to disconnect the Ethernet and use only the Coax connection. It's been about 2 hours since then and everything is working 100% perfect - iPad streaming and Mini.
> 
> Thank you William for your help! No thanks to all the others at Tivo who were not able to help me fix such a simple issue!!!
> 
> If anyone from Tivo is reading this, I really hope you understand just how poor the support has been on this issue. This could have been resolved on the first call, without me having to go nuts troubleshooting everything in my house. And, why don't your instructions state that you can't set it up the way I had it if you have FiOS - all I did was follow your instructions!
> 
> I hope this helps others who have similar problems....


Just wondering if everything is still working well with your setup since this change.


----------



## villager-li

Yep, everything works perfectly now with the Roamio only using MoCA without Ethernet.


----------



## jntc

Unfortunately, I don't have FIOS. I still have the stuttering video and audio dropouts. I too can rewind and play it right back, and it plays fine with no skip on audio or video. However, live TV is doing it quite a bit. I also have ~280 PHY and good 2400mhz splitters, and a POE, with all 'home run' cable runs to the devices. I've also tried via ethernet and get the same issues (actually worse it seems) I've swapped out the mini's and still get the issues.


----------



## ccoulson

I hate to resurrect a year old plus thread, but this seems to be the only thread about Minis skipping and freezing.

I just set up a new Roamio (replacing my Series4+) with 2 Minis connected via MoCA. I do have a POE filter installed. I also have a three-way splitter post POE, then a splitter at the living room drop with one going to the Roamio and one going to my Comcast voice/internet gateway. I do have a Monster surge protector that the cable goes through prior to getting to the Roamio.

The Minis are showing good TX/RX PHY rates in the 260-280 range with PWR -20. There are very few packet errors (18 out of 800M).

But, one Mini in particular I have noticed is experiencing freezing/skipping of 2 seconds. I have only noticed this on SD channels, not on HD.

The PWR of -20 seems a bit concerning? Thoughts?


----------



## villager-li

My entire problem was related to my Roamio unit having both a MoCA connection and Ethernet connection active at the same time. You can only use 1 or the other. I disconnected the Ethernet and that fixed the entir problem (unfortunately took many hours of troubleshooting and multiple calls to TiVo support before an agent finally gave me this advice).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

ccoulson said:


> I hate to resurrect a year old plus thread, but this seems to be the only thread about Minis skipping and freezing.
> 
> I just set up a new Roamio (replacing my Series4+) with 2 Minis connected via MoCA. I do have a POE filter installed. I also have a three-way splitter post POE, then a splitter at the living room drop with one going to the Roamio and one going to my Comcast voice/internet gateway. I do have a Monster surge protector that the cable goes through prior to getting to the Roamio.
> 
> The Minis are showing good TX/RX PHY rates in the 260-280 range with PWR -20. There are very few packet errors (18 out of 800M).
> 
> But, one Mini in particular I have noticed is experiencing freezing/skipping of 2 seconds. I have only noticed this on SD channels, not on HD.
> 
> The PWR of -20 seems a bit concerning? Thoughts?


The PHY rates are golden... Villager makes a good point. Is the moca network created by an adapter or the DVR? How is the DVR connected?

Any amps on the line?
Try removing Monster protector?
Change the moca channel one or two notches higher on each device.
Try swapping the Minis and see if the problem follows the Mini or stays at the location.


----------



## ccoulson

villager-li said:


> My entire problem was related to my Roamio unit having both a MoCA connection and Ethernet connection active at the same time. You can only use 1 or the other. I disconnected the Ethernet and that fixed the entir problem (unfortunately took many hours of troubleshooting and multiple calls to TiVo support before an agent finally gave me this advice).


@Villager-li, not sure I follow. Doesn't the Roamio need the Ethernet connection back to the cable modem to get it's "WAN" network access? Note, I am not on Fios but on Comcast, and Comcast disables MoCA through their supplied modems.


----------



## ccoulson

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The PHY rates are golden... Villager makes a good point. Is the moca network created by an adapter or the DVR? How is the DVR connected?
> 
> Any amps on the line?
> Try removing Monster protector?
> Change the moca channel one or two notches higher on each device.
> Try swapping the Minis and see if the problem follows the Mini or stays at the location.


@BigJimOutlaw- The MoCA network was created by the Roamio. The Roamio is then connected to my Comcast modem via ethernet. As I mentioned above, apparently Comcast disables MoCA support on their supplied cable modems.

I previously had amps (3, for some reason) on the line which I have removed. The room experiencing the skipping is at the end of a home run and the furthest point from the POE.


----------



## jntc

ccoulson said:


> I hate to resurrect a year old plus thread, but this seems to be the only thread about Minis skipping and freezing.
> 
> I just set up a new Roamio (replacing my Series4+) with 2 Minis connected via MoCA. I do have a POE filter installed. I also have a three-way splitter post POE, then a splitter at the living room drop with one going to the Roamio and one going to my Comcast voice/internet gateway. I do have a Monster surge protector that the cable goes through prior to getting to the Roamio.
> 
> The Minis are showing good TX/RX PHY rates in the 260-280 range with PWR -20. There are very few packet errors (18 out of 800M).
> 
> But, one Mini in particular I have noticed is experiencing freezing/skipping of 2 seconds. I have only noticed this on SD channels, not on HD.
> 
> The PWR of -20 seems a bit concerning? Thoughts?


Funny that you mention SD channels... this is where my skipping resides as well. Haven't found anything to solve it yet. Same setup as you btw...

Also, it's only a few of the SD channels. I attribute this to a problem from Comcast cramming, compressing, too many channels, but not quite sure of this even... Especially since it only seems to be present on the SD channels.

Frustrating at best...

Comcast
Moca is created by the Roamio
Roamio connected to Internet via Ethernet
Swapped out mini's same problems, all locations (I have four mini's)
No amps
Good signals as mentioned in top post
Have tried ALL moca channels over the year


----------



## XIBM

Try turning off the cable modem and see if the skipping goes away, maybe you got a modem that Moca was not turned off on.


----------



## cfulc

I am having the same trouble with the Mini - but I don't see on the Roamio an option to connect to the internet via MoCA, only wireless and Ethernet. 
I have two minis and connecting both with Ethernet would be challenging.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Arcady

cfulc said:


> I am having the same trouble with the Mini - but I don't see on the Roamio an option to connect to the internet via MoCA, only wireless and Ethernet.
> I have two minis and connecting both with Ethernet would be challenging.
> Am I missing something?


How are the Minis connected to your network? What about the Roamio?


----------



## cfulc

The Roamio is connected with the coax cable and wireless. I have the two minis connected via MoCA (I have a Verizon Fios router). One has been working okay (but we don't watch that one very often). On the other, I receive "Network Slow" errors and skipping on HD channels.
I moved my router and connected that mini via ethernet - still skipped. Tried static IP addresses, rebooted everything. Nothing has worked.

The main Roamio box works fine with not issues at all.


----------



## Arcady

If everything is on coax, turn off wireless on the Roamio and connect it via MoCA as well. If it is connecting via wireless, that means all traffic to the Minis has to go over wireless too. (You can't do wireless + MoCA, only Ethernet + MoCA.)

When you put the Mini on ethernet, it was still trying to connect to the Roamio over wireless, since that was the only active network connection on the Roamio.

ETA: (This assumes you have a Roamio that can do MoCA. If not, use a MoCA adapter or run ethernet to the Roamio.)


----------



## cfulc

I went to try that also, but my Romeo only has two options to connect to the network: wireless and ethernet. MoCA isn't an options (as on the Minis)


----------



## Arcady

Okay. The thing is, it will never work right as long as you connect the HOST via wireless. You need a wired connection on the Roamio. If you have a cheap basic Roamio, you can buy a MoCA adapter and be done. Or you can run ethernet to it. Either way, you must run the system on a wired network. Some people have gotten it to work on wireless, but it is never reliable.


----------



## cfulc

Yes, I just have the basic Roamio. I have some powerline adapters. Has anyone had any sucess using them? I may give that a try or I can move my router (and use a spltter) and run a Ethernet cable.


----------



## cfulc

Update - moving the cable modem and connecting via ethernet seemed to do the trick! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Arcady

That's great!


----------



## wmblanken

This thread helped me fix my freezing and v87 issues so wanted to post how I fixed it. It was actually simple. I have Verizon Fios and as another poster in this thread mentioned, Fios routers have a built in MOCA adapter so creates a MOCA network in your house. They do this to feed their proprietary cable boxes with guide info, updates, etc via the Internet. You can confirm this by looking at your router. If you see a coax from the router connected to a splitter that feeds your other rooms, that's the MOCA connection.

When I connected my minis I used coax rather than Ethernet because one of my locations has coax only and no Ethernet. To do this I enabled the MOCA network via the TiVo roamio. So now I have two MOCA networks going which as the other poster mentioned are somehow crashing in to one another.

There are two fixes for this. The easiest is to simply unplug the Ethernet from your main roamio. Do this while you are on the network settings screen and you should see the network type change immediately from Ethernet + MOCA to just MOCA. Now the roamio and all the minis are using the Verizon Fios MOCA network, not the TiVo one. Boom, this fixed my problem. 24 hours without v87 or freezing.

Second fix, and I'll caveat this by saying I only tested briefly. You can disable the Tivos roamios MOCA adapter by selecting Ethernet as the network source in the network setup process. So on the network settings screen you should see only Ethernet on the network settings screen on TiVo Roamio. You can still use MOCA for the minis. They will use the network created by the Fios router no problem. Note, in this case you will have both coax and Ethernet cables into the roamio and only coax in the minis.

Also note, I did setup static IP addresses for each mini and the roamio in a previous attempt to fix the problem. I do not know if this was necessary or not. I will likely go back to dhcp and run it for a while to see if this has any effect.


----------



## yamsta

I was getting V87 issues and solved it. See my post here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10732897#post10732897


----------



## Vernon Ross

I had this problem on my Mini's but not the TIVO, as some folks have said here. It was sound on TV as well as Netflix. It turned out is was caused by the network switch I was using. You can't use a cheap unmanaged ethernet switch because the new GREEN power save feature is what causes the sound drops and even picture freezing here and there. I replaced the cheap switch with a $65 Netgear Managed switch and all the problems went away. And the managed switch came with the GREEN power save turned off with the option to turn it on. But of course don't turn on the power save. Hope this helps those with Mini audio/video dropout problems.


----------

